# 30 gallon w/ two filters



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a 30 gallon aquarium with two filters, Whisper 30-60 and Marineland H.O.T. I love running two filters A. my water is crystal clear B. the marineland allows me to direct the outlet anyway i want. My question is, the whisper runs on biobags, I want to use the frame for the bags but use media bags with ceramic. Has anybody tried this idea and if so, suggestions are welcome. Thank you *c/p*


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I have not tried this, but I have made my own filter cartriges for my Emporer400.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I found runing 2 filters to be added cost to keeping the aquarium with limited gain. My 30 gallon looks just fine (crystal clear water) with 1 Marineland Penguin 200 (50 gallon) filter.

I like the idea of DIY cartridges, same stuff that would be used in the external canisters just cut to fit your filter shape. 

My opinion:

Ceramic in the media bag I don't know that it would do any good, since it's traped in a bag that would eventually need to be replaced. The idea of the ceramic is to promote the growth of beneficial bacteria and shouldn't be bothered once added.

I would say buy some canister filter pads cut to size and add in a media bag for the media you want to use. I have a media bag in my guppy filter to help cut down on amonia while I work on setting up their new 20 gallon home.


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

Cool, thank you. That made me look way past the two filter thing. The tank itself has been established for 7 years or more before i got it and Ammonia (what ammonia). And I like the canister filter because it dosnt break the water as much. so i guess i could just put media bags in the canister filter instead of loose carbon. Once again Thank you !!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> I found runing 2 filters to be added cost to keeping the aquarium with limited gain. My 30 gallon looks just fine (crystal clear water) with 1 Marineland Penguin 200 (50 gallon) filter.


This could be true but if you like having two filters, they don't cost that much to run, heating and lighting usually cost more. It's always handy to have a second filter if one fails or you want to put one on a hospital tank. 



> Ceramic in the media bag I don't know that it would do any good, since it's traped in a bag that would eventually need to be replaced. The idea of the ceramic is to promote the growth of beneficial bacteria and shouldn't be bothered once added.


If you put them in a new bag the bacteria on the ceramic would still be there. Ceramic media in a canister filter gets rinsed when you do water changes.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive never tried doing anything like this, I was wondering about it myself, in theory it seems like it should work.


----------

